# Colnago clx 2.0 purchase question..



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy a new Colnago clx 2.0 frame set?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

the best place is in Italy but not the cheapest place..airfare and all.. but great food .


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

your local Colnago dealer that has good support!


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

double post.....


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm military and move around a lot..so local service isn't that important to me.....is there an on line dealer that offers best price?.......thanks for the italian recommendation.....very helpful....

Although....since I'm moving to Germany this June with the Army.... it is very likely to be a viable option.... in spite of your flippant response....


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

Wiggle have it for 2250 GBP: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/colnago-clx-20-ultegra-2011/

Evans for 2333 GBP: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/colnago/clx-20-ultegra-2011-road-bike-ec025628

I've been looking at them as well. Right now I'm fence sitting between the CLX and the Bianchi Infinito. Leaning towards the Infinito, but every time I think of the possibility of owning a Colnago ...


----------

